# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Alternatieve geneeswijze en spiritualiteit >  Polyneuropathie

## kempen

Hallo ik heb polyneuropatische klachten aan mijn voeten.
Nu heb ik iets gelezen over aardstralen en de gevolgen daarvan.
Heeft iemand ervaring daarmee, en kan je daar iets over vertellen?

----------


## Agnes574

Er wordt vaak beweerd dat u beter slaapt met het hoofd naar het noorden en de voeten naar het oosten. 

Uw lichaam zou dan in het magnetische veld van de aarde liggen waardoor uw eigen energie in harmonie is met de energie van de aarde. 

Daardoor zou u sneller inslapen, beter slapen en ’s morgens ook frisser wakker worden. Als u wakker wordt, kijkt u meteen naar de zon wat extra energie zou geven. 

Voor al deze beweringen bestaat echter geen enkel bewijs. 

Ook de bewering dat zwangere vrouwen met het hoofd naar het noorden moeten liggen als ze een jongetje willen, is een bakerpraatje.

Een Japanner slaapt overigens nooit met het hoofd naar het noorden, want zo wordt een lijk geplaatst. In vele Japanse hotels vindt men daarom aan de zoldering een aanwijzing van de windstreken ten dienste van bange gasten...

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

Beste Kempen;

Vraag raad aan uw arts in geval van neuropathische klachten, deze kan u zeker verder helpen.
Neuropathische pijnen zijn geen lachertje, dat weet ik uit ervaring!

Sterkte!

----------


## hmeent

ik heb ook (onbegrepen) neuropathische pijnen aan beide voeten. Ben nu onlangs naar het AZM geweest voor een dag lang allerlei onderzoeken, vooral van neurofysiologische aard incl. een huidbiopt, in de veronderstelling dat er sprake zou kunnen zijn van zgn. "dunne vezel neuropathie". Op 12 april krijg ik de uitslag. Zal die melden op deze site. Tot dan een soort pijnstiller gekregen, waarvan de werking zich in de komende 2 à 3 weken nog moet bewijzen. Als de veronderstelling juist is, is het nog maar de vraag of er een en zo ja welke therapie mogelijk is. Vermoedelijk alleen pijnstillers.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik mag 8 maart uit gaan leggen dat m'n zenuwpijnen ferm zijn toegenomen en dat de laatste wortelblokkades niets hebben geholpen... ben érg bang dat ze niet met een 'oplossing' of gerichte behandeling gaan komen aanzetten maar met een 'moet je maar mee leren leven'... dan ontplof ik vrees ik; ik ben 36 en KAN daar niet mee leven!!

----------

